# Curious?



## Janely (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm just curious and have lots of questions. I need to find some soil. But I want to use the soil from my yard somewhere. And should I plant all 3 of my seeds in one pot, if they all pass the germination process ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2014)

One seed per pot. Always, one seed per pot. You don't want to try to divide them. really.

Soil made for growing marijuana is better then your yard soil. Unless you have had a soil test and know the ph and what nutrients it needs.

It is very much worth it to get good soil. This costs some money to grow. You don't get good dank with out putting some good things into it.

Keep asking others will show up....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2014)

If you have very good rich soil, you may be able to use it as a base, but virtually all soil needs to be amended with things like perlite, lime, peat moss, compost, worm castings, etc.

Like Rosebud mentioned, this growing does take some money.  Do you have a space set up somewhere inside to grow?  It is getting a little late in the season to start anything outdoors.


----------



## Locked (Jul 10, 2014)

If you have not read through this I would suggest you do http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

It is full of useful information.


----------



## Janely (Jul 10, 2014)

I really need to know what kind of soil to get tomorrow from walmart. Because once my seeds start to sprout I'm putting them in a pot and outside they go.


----------



## Locked (Jul 10, 2014)

Janely said:


> I really need to know what kind of soil to get tomorrow from walmart. Because once my seeds start to sprout I'm putting them in a pot and outside they go.



You need a soil with little to no Time Release Nutrients in it. Like all the Miracle Grow Soils except their Seed Starter Mix. 

If this is going to be an all outdoor grow I have to be honest and say you are probably starting too late in the season depending on where you live and how fast a flower time your plants have. At minimum it will be most likely 4-6 weeks before your plants are sexually mature. Then factor in that if these are not fem beans you could end up with 3 males. If you do get females you can expect a low yield.  Indoors is an entirely different story. You determine how long they veg and when they flower.


----------



## Janely (Jul 10, 2014)

I live in texas so the sun is out all day. It's not to late in the season for texas. I can't grow indoors only outdoor. I just wanna be able to do the entire process and get some good smoke


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2014)

Does it have to be walmart? THG uses something from home depot that would help amend your soil, it is called Kelloggs, I think. Like Hamster said, don't use soil like Miracle grow with time release nutrients in it.  We need to control the nutes and water, so you don' t want stuff that will "hold moisture", cannabis needs a dry cycle.

As you are quickly learning if you want to get good pot, it takes some work.


----------



## Janely (Jul 11, 2014)

I totally understand and I'm trying to learn the steps and cycles and stuff. This is much harder than I expected but that doesn't mean I'm not gonna work for it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2014)

I like your attitude Janely.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2014)

Janely said:


> I totally understand and I'm trying to learn the steps and cycles and stuff. This is much harder than I expected but that doesn't mean I'm not gonna work for it.




the old saying goes if ya take care of your plants your plants will take care of you !!  good luck and don't over think the process  that is where iv'e seen alot of newbies get into trouble with using too much of this and that all at the same time , if  not sure just ask there are plenty of experienced growers on here to help ya stay out of trouble


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2014)

This growing thing IS hard and there is a whole lot to it and you are only at the first step.  You have a great attitude, so if you want to continue on, realize that it gets a whole lot harder from here on out.

Like mentioned earlier, do no get any soil with nutrients or that feeds for x number of months or has moisture crystals in it.  You will also need to purchase perlite and dolomite lime at the very least.  You should probably also put some peat moss in the mixture.  You might want to check out some of the soil mixtures in the organic section, pick one, and get the ingredients for that.  You will probably want to keep them indoors for at lest a little while.  It is hard on a new baby sprout to take the hot July sun.  And then they will need to be acclimated to the sun a few hours a day for a few days before they go outdoors.  

Not trying to discourage you, but even in Texas, I believe that it is too late to start outdoors.  Maybe someone from Texas can chime in?  These plants take about 4 months from start to finish.  So, if you are just germinating seeds now, it is probably going to be the middle of November before you can harvest.  And it is not just the temps--cannabis kind of quits growing at temps below 60--it is also the shortness of the days and the weakness of the sun when we get past the fall equinox.  Also, be careful growing outdoors in Texas...


----------



## Delta9 (Jul 11, 2014)

Janely said:


> I really need to know what kind of soil to get tomorrow from walmart. Because once my seeds start to sprout I'm putting them in a pot and outside they go.


MJ grows best in a soil that drains well and does not require much in the way of nutrients in the very early seedling stage .
MJ roots like access to alot of air  so often porous material are added to the soil to assist air uptake such as perlite which THG mentioned.
Using common garden soil such as you might dig up from your yard is tricky for use indoors because you never know what bugs or pathogens are there that might contaminate your grow and cause problems later on.Likewise many "off the shelf" type soils contain various ammendments and additives and many Mj growers prefer the control of adding their own specific ratios of nutrients tailored to specific stages of growth, 
Whether growing indoors or out,the best way to retain control overall in terms of nutrients is to use a relatively neutral base in the beginning stages. Micro nurtients are important.. Repot only once if possible. 
There is ALOT of info and knowledgeable gardeners here at MP and plenty of more qualified folks than myself who are here to assist you


----------



## Delta9 (Jul 11, 2014)

Janely said:


> I live in texas so the sun is out all day. It's not to late in the season for texas. I can't grow indoors only outdoor. I just wanna be able to do the entire process and get some good smoke



It is important to understand what light cycles MJ requires for vegetative and flowering stages of growth. MJ has specific basic demands that must be met to ensure you get "some good smoke" It really can be as simple as planting a seed but the more time you invest in understanding the basic needs of the plant the less chance you have of wasting your time and energy and resources.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 11, 2014)

way to late buddy for this outdoor season even in texas the time switches are the same so id say u have less then a month if u lucky a little more of veg before flowering starts not enough time IMO out of 3 plants even if they are all females u will yeild less then a qp but id go ahead and plant them if they are random seeds to learn a little bit so u can be ready for next year


----------



## Delta9 (Jul 12, 2014)

Here is a good place to begin..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Growing-Marijuana.html


----------

